

IPad will be soon Dominated by Android tablets, Says Dell CEO [WSJ report] - imleaked
http://itechvision.blogspot.com/2011/04/ipad-will-be-soon-dominated-by-android.html

======
gaius
Android is 100% controlled by an organization whose _only_ interest is in
commoditizing access to its services. Dell has struggled to move away from the
low-margin business they once pioneered; are they really so eager to go head-
to-head with the Chinese on this?

